# Tajima TEJTII-C NEO



## lisajones64 (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone have the Tajima Neo? What is the price on this machine? How do you like it?

Thanks!


----------



## sandollar (Dec 7, 2007)

I've had my neo for three years. No problems that I didn't do my self. Only advice I would give is get the mechine from Tajima, then get your software from another vendor. I paid way to much for the software and when I went to a tradeshow to upgrade ( to see if that would help) the programing big shots had trouble openning the program. The sales rep. was so embarrased. If you can wait for a trade, it will give a good chance to shop around.
Mike


----------



## sandollar (Dec 7, 2007)

Tejima is the same as toyota. Also look at used ones at equip-used.com you may get a good deal on a fairly new mechine .


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

We have one. Its a real workhorse. Its been serviced once (a minor repair) in six years. If you purchase a new one its the Neo 2. I would call either Tajima West or Hirsch /Tajima East (depending on your location) to get a price. There are used Neos on the market but the advertized price isn't much less then a new machine and usually the seller wants to include software and sell everything as a package so you wouldn't have training and machine set-up by a tech and possibly no warranty. The fact that this machine holds its price indicates that it is a good machine that is built to last. People selling Neos seem to be getting out of the business rather than being unhappy with the machine. Even if your business grows you can always use a single head for sampling so it is a machine that you will keep.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

About 18 months ago the Tajima Neo 2 was about $11,000.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

A couple of years ago, on the Tajima NEO1, they included the MOSAIC level Pulse DG/ML software with every purchase. Ask the distributor if they can still give you this package, or try and make an upgrade to the Illustrator Level of Pulse so you can do basic digitizing.


----------



## Jorge4087 (Aug 5, 2008)

lisajones64 said:


> Does anyone have the Tajima Neo? What is the price on this machine? How do you like it?
> 
> Thanks!


Can't go wrong with Tajima, Toyota is manufactured by Tajima also.


----------



## sandollar (Dec 7, 2007)

Lisa, If your going to get your software from Tajima, get Fusion added on or for the money Wilcom Deco Studio comes with Corelx3 and a converter to stiches built in. Oh I myself have both Illustrator by Pulse and Deco Studio.


----------

